# tool post grinder



## DamicoTileCo (Jan 26, 2014)

I would like to get one for my 12x24 lathe.
Tried craigslist but not sure where to look or what to look for.
Guy


----------



## Ray C (Jan 26, 2014)

TPGs can take a couple different forms.  Sometimes it's nothing more than a "dremel tool" strapped to the tool post.  Sometimes it's like this one; which is capable of precision grinding in the realm of 0.0001" accuracy.   http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/19687-Tool-Post-Grinder-Making-a-new-one/page3  If you're interested in this one, hold on a bit and I'll post 2D drawings so you can make one yourself.

Ray





DamicoTileCo said:


> I would like to get one for my 12x24 lathe.
> Tried craigslist but not sure where to look or what to look for.
> Guy


----------



## Senna (Jan 26, 2014)

TPG's tend to demand pretty decent money. 

By far the most common one you'll see will be one of the various Dumore models. Decent quality and plenty of spare parts available. I have a 1/2hp Dumore #5, the Master, with two spindles for both OD and ID grinding, all the pulleys, and a bunch of accessories. It's actually a pretty nice unit.
Themac makes a nice TPG and sometimes you see these for reasonable prices.
I have a shopmade TPG for my 12x36 Craftsman but it is strictly for OD grinding as it doesn't have the speed for ID work nor is the spindle long enough. It will need to get a cord and switch added as I pilfered them to use on the Dumore. If you're interested I'd sell this shopmade one. I can provide pictures.


----------



## Dresden (Mar 1, 2014)

When using one you still need to dress the wheel with a diamond point, I use a mag base when I do this, also get coarser wheels, like 30ish grit and 60 for finishing. Set the compount of the lathe to 87 degrees
and use this for fine feed, as I remember this gives you .0001 feed for each grad on the dial. Use layout ink when picking up the od of the work, when you see the ink start comming off you are in contact.
I always figured grinding was about ten times as accurate as turning,
Try lathe filing something then grind it and you will see all the waves and diameters you made.


----------

